# Sick Lamb.



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2013)

I was going through my pics. to bin the excess and found these two....and couldn't resist posting them.

They are last years' lambs.....both were from triplet births. The little Blue Faced Leicester, Percy, had pneumonia and it was touch-and-go for weeks, he had to be tube fed etc. The little Beulah with him is not ill.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 12, 2013)

Aw beautiful little lambs!   I love the sweater. We need some lamb pics for picture of the week Sheepshape!


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you...these cuties would like to be entered, but I don't know how!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 12, 2013)

Sheepshape said:
			
		

> Thank you...these cuties would like to be entered, but I don't know how!


Post photos here http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11011
That is the link to the POW thread.


----------



## Sheepshape (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you...I've posted their pics. there.

Sandie


----------

